# What if I just don't have anywhere to live?



## Crysocyan (Monday at 11:07 PM)

Rent is quite expensive. Why can't I just live in a storage unit?


----------



## TexNash (Monday at 11:10 PM)

You can. Just don't get caught.


----------



## Crysocyan (Monday at 11:19 PM)

TexNash said:


> You can. Just don't get caught.


I'm considering it, but remaining stealth seems like more than it's worth (eg; can't have electricity, avoid CCTV). I'll ask around and see if it's some sort of under-the-table agreement between you and management.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Monday at 11:25 PM)

Then you become homeless, and then you'll be homeless for a little and realize "You know this isn't as bad as I thought it would be" and you'll have a sudden realization that given how much a lot of people hate their jobs today and how isolated they are (hobos are virtually never alone) combined with the excesses of society and sacrifices involved to own property, a lot of people might genuinely be way happier just being hobos.


----------



## Wormy (Monday at 11:29 PM)

Uberpenguin said:


> Then you become homeless, and then you'll be homeless for a little and realize "You know this isn't as bad as I thought it would be" and you'll have a sudden realization that given how much a lot of people hate their jobs today and how isolated they are (hobos are virtually never alone) combined with the excesses of society and sacrifices involved to own property, a lot of people might genuinely be way happier just being hobos.


...and then winter hits....


----------



## Pandy Fackler (Monday at 11:53 PM)

Wormy said:


> ...and then winter hits....


It's called getting a wall tent you nerds, a good one. And then people come up and are all "Wahh, wahh, you can't have your wall tent in the parking lot". So you keep driving out to the forest and you start staying there. Despite being pretty deserty it's still cold. Solution? You need a mass of heat. What better than a car engine? So you run the truck outside the tent, drive the cab in, shut off, drop the side down behind the cab, and let the radiant heat of the engine block keep the small area of the tent warm. But what about the area below the chassis? So you rig up another piece of canvas that unfolds from the area behind the cab, under the frame, to keep the draft out. Instant mass heater. Maybe rig up a method to recirculate heat, like those stove induction fans. then you get your fire pit outside the tent, but to move the heat inside you need some fire rock. But you ain't got not fire rock, every rock around is wet and liable to explode in heat. Or do what I did, make a big thermal mass around a fire with the high clay content, basically a big mound around the fire. Knock down a segment of tent near it. Cook it up the mass good over the afternoon. Come evening put the main fire out, keep some coals, reextend the tent over where the fire is. Between the heat of the block and the mass, it's hitting 15-20 at night but you're pretty comfy. But now you need furniture, preferably disposable. Luckily the USFS let's you cut up down logs, and there's a good slash pile. So you spend a couple days cutting notch benches, make a rudimentary bed to replace the cot, consider going from electrical conduit poles to wood poles for the tent. Try to cut a bowl with the chainsaw tip for washing yourself, fail horribly. Make a chew run into town for some cope. Grab some more coffee for the moka pot.

*Spits a brown slug on the ground*


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Tuesday at 12:05 AM)

Wormy said:


> ...and then winter hits....



thats why you gotta ride the rails illegally. go to ca


----------



## Dialtone (Tuesday at 12:15 AM)

Just get a loan and buy a travel trailer, never pay the loan back.


----------



## aromatic (Tuesday at 12:17 AM)

When I was gonna do a grow op in one, I asked how they know if someone left the light on in one. And they say they just look. No electrical monitoring. So you could get away with a lot probably. Tent, sleeping bag and sleeping pad. But even if you pull it off, not being in a place with running water, bathroom, etc is disgusting. Find some place with rent you can manage that isn't insanely far from a job and/or school. Get shit together etc


----------



## CuzinEd (Tuesday at 12:29 AM)

Then you would be homeless. Just go to your local social services office and whine to them. The cat ladies might be able to set you up with something. White males don't get much in the way of bennies but if you are homeless, it raises your status a bit with big daddy government. Not a whole lot though because you are still a white male. Everyone knows all white people are rich. Just tell them you are homeless and they will set you up. I know you can get 90 days worth of food stamps. Maybe more if you are homeless. 


Uberpenguin said:


> Then you become homeless, and then you'll be homeless for a little and realize "You know this isn't as bad as I thought it would be" and you'll have a sudden realization that given how much a lot of people hate their jobs today and how isolated they are (hobos are virtually never alone) combined with the excesses of society and sacrifices involved to own property, a lot of people might genuinely be way happier just being hobos.


Like I always say. No one works for fun. People work to support themselves and with the rising cost of living and decline in wages it's not surprising that more people are saying fuck working for peanuts I will just be homeless. 

They should all make homeless camps like the camp from RDR2 and sing songs around a campfire. They could sing Ring Dang Doo.


----------



## TexNash (Tuesday at 12:35 AM)

There's gonna be more and more hobo-ing in the coming years. If you think shit is bad now, just wait a while. Get out of the cities. Get a good pack, sleeping swag, tent, traveling cooking utensils, a good knife, and a good set of boots. There's more wilderness out there than you think. You just have to be smart about it. Always be looking out for rangers and cops. Pick up seasonal work; fruit picking and shit. Donate semen, blood, do drug trials. What ever you can find. If you can, move to a state where you can carry a long gun. Lots of small game to be had. If you see an opportunity to steal some food, do it. Supermarkets and warehouses sometimes have pallets stacked up outside. Get yourself some hi-visibility clothes, walk up like you belong there, crack open a pallet when you can. Soup and beans for days. If you're feeling adventurous, do some prospecting. Learn how to pan. Become a rock hound and find amethyst and other gem stones. There are all sorts of off the grid hustles out there.


----------



## xXEddie.DurellXx (Tuesday at 12:42 AM)

There are many abandoned places to hovel in that can provide you with protection from the elements they can also be fort-a-fide so there's that for ya


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Tuesday at 12:44 AM)

I remember when I lived in an expensive city I considered just going to jail. The living accommodations were better, no basement without sunlight, no chinese landlord, and most importantly a toilet of my own without having to share it with Indians that constantly shit clumps of shit on the seat. Oh and you didn't have to pay rent.


----------



## Angsty Furry (Tuesday at 1:30 AM)

In the sci-fi novel Snow Crash, the economy has completely collapsed and the personal storage units in the giant warehouse parks of LA have been converted into ad hoc apartments for the poorest people in society. The demand for these were so high that rent quickly skyrocketed until they too were unaffordable. Residents live crammed together in windowless rooms, children play around with torched cars and discarded needles, and legends of radioactive waste still contained in a unit somewhere deep in the facility are spread.


----------



## Baguette Child (Tuesday at 8:01 AM)

Crysocyan said:


> I'm considering it, but remaining stealth seems like more than it's worth (eg; can't have electricity, avoid CCTV). I'll ask around and see if it's some sort of under-the-table agreement between you and management.


You can find units that have electricity in them; Look for the keyword "workshop" in the storage unit listings. Granted my experience with this wasn't in freedomland. 


In college I spent three months living out of a storage unit to save money. It sucks ass but can be done if you're careful. Learn when and where the caretaker for the property does his checks. Make sure you have a broken lock that looks closed on first glance you can leave on the outside door to avoid being locked in. Get used to insects, you'll be seeing a lot of them.


----------



## evilsponge (Tuesday at 9:45 AM)

I knew a guy who lived rent free in a condemned building. He had permission from the landlord to live there and in exchange the guy kept junkie squatters from moving in and taking up residence.


----------



## Rozzy (Tuesday at 9:56 AM)

You could always move in with @Catler , @SandyCat or @JethroTullamore


----------



## JethroTullamore (Tuesday at 10:33 AM)

Rozzy said:


> You could always move in with @Catler , @SandyCat or @JethroTullamore


I actually do have a spare bedroom, but I’d prefer to rent out my shed so my family doesn’t think I’m a homo.  
It’s a nice shed, Amish-built.


----------



## SilentDuck (Tuesday at 10:46 AM)

I know I'll be homeless at some point in my life, and really this day in age no matter who you are or how much cheddar you have now you should have a plan and be prepared for it.

All I can do is pray for a reliable minivan and spae Thinkpad to do my most divine compiling on.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Tuesday at 10:56 AM)

Can you open and scan mail?

Are you ok with being swatted?

The Farms Need You!

Seriously though, look into a trailer, depending on your credit and the space you can stand living in, it can easily be half to a third the price of rent.


----------



## Catler (Tuesday at 11:38 AM)

Rozzy said:


> You could always move in with @Catler , @SandyCat or @JethroTullamore


I do have a spare bedroom, but OP will have to fight the cat for the bed.


----------



## Grub (Tuesday at 11:41 AM)

Pandy Fackler said:


> So you run the truck outside the tent, drive the cab in, shut off, drop the side down behind the cab, and let the radiant heat of the engine block keep the small area of the tent warm.


But I have a leak on my exhaust manifold. Pretty sure I'd die if I did that.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Tuesday at 1:17 PM)

In my area they would run you over with a bulldozer and not even notice. I would go live in a shack in the woods except I wouldnt want to freeze to death.


----------



## Crysocyan (Tuesday at 2:23 PM)

Catler said:


> I do have a spare bedroom, but OP will have to fight the cat for the bed.


How much is rent? What state?


----------



## std::string (Tuesday at 2:45 PM)

I knew a guy who lived in a storage unit in California. There were like 4-5 other people there too. Went across the street to the McDonald's if they needed to take a shit. Owner didn't care as long as they didn't cause trouble.

Living with meth heads in the Ocala National Forest sounds more fun though.


----------



## QuatoLives (Tuesday at 3:07 PM)

Get your class A CDL and drive a truck.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Tuesday at 5:36 PM)

Crysocyan said:


> How much is rent? What state?


Oh, so you’re too good for my shed but his cat bed will do?  

I’m hurt.


----------



## Crysocyan (Tuesday at 5:39 PM)

JethroTullamore said:


> Oh, so you’re too good for my shed but his cat bed will do?
> 
> I’m hurt.


I'll freeze to death in an uninsulated shed. Do you at least have a wood stove in it?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Tuesday at 5:45 PM)

Crysocyan said:


> I'll freeze to death in an uninsulated shed. Do you at least have a wood stove in it?


No, but I can run an extension cord to it, you’ll have a heater.   It’ll be fine.  I could really use the rent to pay for my ever increasing gas bill. 

If it’s good enough for Bubbles it’ll be good enough for you.


----------



## rel=alternate (Tuesday at 5:54 PM)

Polyboros2 said:


> Can you open and scan mail?
> 
> Are you ok with being swatted?
> 
> ...


Lol, 

Then we could also use it against people who are targeting the farms. "Our own agent is an exceptional gay furry, you are just bigots if you hate on us. "


----------



## 56 others (Tuesday at 9:34 PM)

Crysocyan said:


> I'm considering it, but remaining stealth seems like more than it's worth (eg; can't have electricity, avoid CCTV). I'll ask around and see if it's some sort of under-the-table agreement between you and management.


I did this for a week. Place was next to a police station (so they didn't bother setting up cams), didnt have an office there, was behind a factory, and behind it was a rail yard. I pissed out back, shit and ate at the nearby gas station, showered at the gym, and parked my car by the railyard. It was August, and for $40 a month I had a locker big enough to set my bed up in and hold all my crap . I figured out how lock the door from the inside while it was cracked a little.

It was nice, but I like having a fridge and stove, and buying preprepared food every day is expensive. Better to sublet from some college students if you're in your 20s, just put a lock on your room.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Tuesday at 9:58 PM)

xXEddie.DurellXx said:


> There are many abandoned places to hovel in that can provide you with protection from the elements they can also be fort-a-fide so there's that for ya


This unironically. You would be amazed how many abandoned shacks are out there innawoods.


----------



## Jew-ish (Tuesday at 10:12 PM)

Being homeless is gay.


----------



## CuzinEd (Wednesday at 12:26 AM)

I got another idea. Find a woman with a job to be your girlfriend then she can help you pay bills. If she has a place to live you can live with her.

Here is a song about homeless guy.


----------



## Stoneheart (Wednesday at 1:29 AM)

You can rent my basement for 40$ a week... it has lights, and outlet and there is water running everytime it rains.


----------



## Picklechu (Thursday at 1:52 AM)

Start a new life in the woods. You can dig for grubs and worms to eat, sleep under a rock, and get into fights with badgers.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Thursday at 3:13 AM)

If you can't afford a large enough vehicle to sleep in and you happen to live in an urban area, explore abandoned subway tunnels. There are places underground where you can siphon electricity from the city's power grid and live a semi-normal life as a mole person. It's still a shitty standard of living, but not the worst way to be homeless; some people trashpick TVs and computers then set up in a secluded area near a public wifi. Also, it's easier to be homeless during the winter in places where winter never really comes. You know, places with mild winters like Florida. Drive or hitchhike someplace warmer than your hometown to avoid freezing to death.

My girlfriend and I bought a camper with plumbing and electricity in case we ever get evicted from our apartment. It's certainly not in the cards to buy a house any time soon though, because Blackrock kikes are buying up all the houses to rent out indefinitely or sell through multi-generational mortgages. Living out of a camper for an extended period of time would suck, but it's better than being fully homeless and unlike every homeowner we fully own our camper. We don't have to pay property tax to avoid having it repossessed and we can paint it whatever color we feel like. It's a decent option if you can afford it. Still plan to keep living in a real home for as long as possible though.


----------



## glad vlad (13 minutes ago)

Pandy Fackler said:


> It's called getting a wall tent you nerds, a good one. And then people come up and are all "Wahh, wahh, you can't have your wall tent in the parking lot". So you keep driving out to the forest and you start staying there. Despite being pretty deserty it's still cold. Solution? You need a mass of heat. What better than a car engine? So you run the truck outside the tent, drive the cab in, shut off, drop the side down behind the cab, and let the radiant heat of the engine block keep the small area of the tent warm. But what about the area below the chassis? So you rig up another piece of canvas that unfolds from the area behind the cab, under the frame, to keep the draft out. Instant mass heater. Maybe rig up a method to recirculate heat, like those stove induction fans. then you get your fire pit outside the tent, but to move the heat inside you need some fire rock. But you ain't got not fire rock, every rock around is wet and liable to explode in heat. Or do what I did, make a big thermal mass around a fire with the high clay content, basically a big mound around the fire. Knock down a segment of tent near it. Cook it up the mass good over the afternoon. Come evening put the main fire out, keep some coals, reextend the tent over where the fire is. Between the heat of the block and the mass, it's hitting 15-20 at night but you're pretty comfy. But now you need furniture, preferably disposable. Luckily the USFS let's you cut up down logs, and there's a good slash pile. So you spend a couple days cutting notch benches, make a rudimentary bed to replace the cot, consider going from electrical conduit poles to wood poles for the tent. Try to cut a bowl with the chainsaw tip for washing yourself, fail horribly. Make a chew run into town for some cope. Grab some more coffee for the moka pot.
> 
> *Spits a brown slug on the ground*



Superb pasta. 

Whenever I get anxiety about everything falling apart, I binge this YouTube channel:

Cheap RV Living


----------

